# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Mỹ >  Tour Mỹ 2 bờ Đông Tây 8 ngày 7 đêm giảm giá

## linh781

*DU LỊCH MỸ VỚI DỊCH VỤ THEO TIÊU CHUẨN MỸ*

*Los Angeles - Las Vegas - Grand Canyon - San Francisco*

*Thời Gian: 8 NGÀY 7 ĐÊM - Phương Tiện: MÁY BAY*
*NGÀY 1: HÀ NỘI - TAIPEI - LOS ANGELES (ĂN TỐI)*
*09h00:* Quý khách có mặt tại tại sân bay Nội Bài, làm thủ tục đáp chuyến bay đi Taipei (Đài Bắc)
Đến Taipei, quá cảnh. Tiếp tục đáp chuyến bay đi Mỹ. Bắt đầu hành trình *Tour du lịch Mỹ 8 ngày* đầy thú vị.
*Chiều:* Đến *Los Angeles*, làm thủ tục nhập cảnh. Xe đưa đoàn đi ăn tối và về khách sạn nhận phòng.
Nghỉ đêm tại Khách sạn Westin Los Angeles Airport ( 5 sao) hoặc khách sạn khác 4 sao
*NGÀY 2: LOS ANGELES - LAS VEGAS (ĂN SÁNG, TRƯA, TỐI)*


Ăn sáng, trả phòng, tiếp tục hành trình *tour du lịch bờ Đông Mỹ 8 ngày*, xe đưa đoàn đi Las Vegas. Dọc đường ghé mua sắm và ăn trưa
Chiều đến Las Vegas, ăn tối nhà hàng Việt Nam và nhận phòng khách sạn Harrah’s (4 sao, khu trung tâm), hoặc tương đương
*Tối:* Đoàn đi bộ tham quan *Đại lộ chính Las Vegas Strip*. Từ cầu vượt Tropicana, chụp hình *Tượng sư tử MGM* và *Casino New York*, sau đó lên xe thăm vườn hoa tại Bellagio, *Quảng trường La Mã* tại Casino Hotel Caesear, Núi lửa phun tại*Casino Mirage*, tháp Eiffel và các quán cà phê vỉa hè ở khu phố Latin tham dự tour ban đêm với các điểm vui chơi giải trí nổi tiếng
Nghỉ đêm *Las Vegas*
*NGÀY 3: LAS VEGAS - WEST RIM GRAND CANYON (ĂN SÁNG, TRƯA, TỐI)*


Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Tiếp tục hành trình tour Mỹ, xe đưa đoàn đi tham quan:

Hẻm núi lớn Grand Canyon - một trong những kỳ quan của thế giới. Quí khách có thể thử cảm giác lạ với chuyến bay bằng trực thăng (chi phí tự túc, 210 USD/ người).Sau đó đi tham quan và chụp hình đại vực trong Khu bảo tồn Grand Canyon
Ăn trưa trong khu của người Da Đỏ.
Quí khách có thể thử cảm giác mạnh với Skywalk - trạm quan sát bằng đáy kính phía trên vực sâu 1,6km (chi phí tự túc)
Chiều xe đưa về Las Vegas, ăn tối.
Đoàn đi bộ khám phá Las Vegas về đêm với: vườn nhiệt đới và thác nước trên sa mạc của Casino Wynn,  hệ thống kênh rạch quanh co và những chiếc thuyền Gondola ngược xuôi  ở Casino Venetian …
Hoặc xem biểu diễn các live show đặc sắc về đêm như "Le Rêve" tại Wynn với hàng trăm nữ vũ công cũng là VĐV bơi lặn chuyên nghiệp xuất hiện ngược trên mặt nước (vé tự túc trên 100 usd và phải đăng ký trước 1 ngày) hoặc Show "O" tại Bellagio (vé mua trước 3 tháng hoặc phải xếp hàng trước 2 tiếng) hoặc tự do tìm hiểu Las Vegas về đêm...
Nghỉ đêm khách sạn Harrah’s (4 sao, khu trung tâm) hoặc tương đương


*NGÀY 4: LAS VEGAS - LOS ANGELES (ĂN SÁNG, TRƯA, TỐI)*


Ăn sáng, trả phòng
Xe đưa đoàn đi:

Chụp hình tại Casino Luxor - khu liên hợp khách sạn được xây dựng theo kiến trúc Kim tự tháp với tượng nhân sư lớn hơn tượng thật ở Ai CậpĐoàn vượt sa mạc Nevada, ghé tham quan vườn Xương Rồng và cửa hàng Sô Cô La - điểm đến mới lạ trong hành trình tour du lịch Mỹ.
Ăn trưa tự chọn

Mua sắm trong Siêu thị Outlet Mall với các mặt hàng do nhà máy bán trực tiếp nên giá rất rẻ
Chiều: Đến khu Little Sài Gòn, chụp hình Trung tâm thương mại Phước Lộc Thọ và ăn tối nhà hàng Việt Nam
Trở về Los Angeles, nhận phòng khách sạn Westin Los Angeles Airport (5 sao) - hoặc khách sạn 4 sao


*NGÀY 5: LOS ANGELES - PHIM TRƯỜNG HOLLY WOOD (ĂN SÁNG, TRƯA, TỐI)*


Sau bữa sáng, Xe đưa Đoàn đi tham quan:

Con đường danh vọng Hollywood Boulervard, nơi in tên các tài tử nghệ sĩ điện ảnh nổi tiếng như Michael Jackson, Marilyn Monroe, Charlie Chaplin, và rạp Chinese Mann nơi in dấu tay, dấu chân của các tài tử Anthony Hopkin, Harrison Ford,Dolby Theater - trước đây là rạp Kodak nơi phát giải OscarĐồi Beverly - khu biệt thự của các ngôi sao danh tiếng thế giới; đại lộ Rodeo và Sunset - nơi các đạo diễn, nghệ sĩ uống café, mua sắm những món hàng thời trang với giá không thể tưởng tượng nổi. Ăn trưa.
Chiều: Đoàn vào tham quan phim trường Holly Wood (Universal studio), bắt đầu tìm hiểu công nghệ điện ảnh bằng 1 tour đi vòng quanh phim trường và tham dự một số kịch bản phim như Công viên kỹ Jura, Xác ướp Ai Cập, Lao vào vũ trụ, King Kong...
Ăn tối. Về lại khách sạn nghỉ đêm. Kết thúc ngày thứ 5 trong hành trình tour đi Mỹ.


*NGÀY 6: LOS ANGELES - SAN JOSE - SAN FRANCISCO (ĂN SÁNG, TRƯA, TỐI)*


Ăn sáng trong khách sạn, trả phòng.
Xe đưa đoàn đi San Francisco (khoảng 7 tiếng). Từ trên xe, quí khách sẽ thấy những rừng thông, ruộng nho rất thơ mộng
Ăn trưa dọc đường. Chiều ghé thăm San Jose
Ăn tối
Đến San Francisco nhận phòng, nghỉ đêm khách sạn Holiday Inn Civic (4 sao, khu trung tâm SF)


*NGÀY 7: DU LỊCH MỸ - SAN FRANCISCO (ĂN SÁNG, TRƯA, TỐI)*


Ăn sáng, trả phòng. Xe đưa đoàn tham quan:

Cầu Cổng Vàng (Golden Gate) - bắc ngang qua vịnh San FranciscoĐường hoa Lombard - con đường dốc nghiêng 40 độ quanh co uốn lượn với hai bên lối đi trồng rất nhiều hoa ôn đới.Sau đó, đến thăm Bảo tàng nghệ thuật (Art Esplanade).
Ăn trưa ở Khu phố Hoa Kiều
Chiều: Đoàn tham quan Fisher Warf (bến tàu ngư phủ), xem 300 con hải cẩu tại Pier 39 và mua quà lưu niệm hoặc lên tàu thăm vịnh San Francisco trong vòng 1 giờ (chi phí đi tàu tự túc).
Ăn tối.
Quý khách tách đoàn tự do thăm thân nhân, bạn bè hoặc ra sân bay làm thủ tục xuất cảnh đáp chuyến bay đêm về Việt Nam. Nghỉ đêm trên máy bay.
(Lưu ý: Quý khách tách đoàn để thăm thân nhân sẽ tự túc vé máy bay nội địa và phương tiện di chuyển ra sân bay nếu có)


*NGÀY 8: TAIPEI - VIỆT NAM*


Đoàn đến sân bay Taipei, quá cảnh (chi phí ăn uống tự túc)
Đáp chuyến bay về Việt Nam. Kết thúc hành trình du lịch Mỹ 8 ngày 7 đêm đầy thú vị.


*GIÁ TOUR  TRỌN GÓI: 64.000.000 VNĐ/KHÁCH*

*GIÁ TOUR KHUYẾN MÃI: 58.000.000 VNĐ/KHÁCH*

*(Áp dụng cho đoàn 15 khách trở lên)*

*(LIên hệ Ms.Linh: 0914926198)*


*Xem thêm :*

*Du lich My Bo Tay*

*Du lich My Bo Dong*

*Du lich My 2 Bo Dong Tay*

*Du lich My - Canada*

----------


## Bảo Huyền

Du lịch Mỹ - Mỹ là quốc gia được nhiều người xem là “ thiên đường”. Du khách sẽ choáng ngợp trước nước Mỹ hoa lệ, rực rỡ trong hàng triệu triệu ánh đèn muôn màu từ các tòa nhà cao tầng rọi xuống, từ các khách sạn, các trung tâm mua sắm lan tỏa sang, với một phong cách sống hiện đại và văn minh. Quí khách có cơ hội chiêm ngưỡng tượng Nữ thần tự do, biểu tượng cho những ước mơ của người dân thuộc địa về vùng đất mới không có áp bức bóc lột – vùng đất của tự do. Đến Mỹ, bạn không thể không đặt chân đến “ Thành phố Thiên Thần “ Los Angeles, nơi tọa lạc của kinh đô điện ảnh Hollywood và Las Vegas, địa danh vẫn được xếp hạng nhất trên danh sách các thành phố nổi tiếng nhất thu hút sự chú ý của du khách khi đến Mỹ.

----------


## hienplus0612



----------

